
Alexander Calder-themed Google - sahillavingia
http://www.google.com/?calder
======
sahillavingia
(you can also shake your laptop to make it move)

~~~
stuti90
I'm really curious how they did this - how does it move when the laptop is
tilted?!

~~~
thristian
Some browsers hook into the device's accelerometer and expose that information
to the web-page. For example, Firefox fires MozOrientation JavaScript
events[1] when it's running on a device with an accelerometer.

[1]: <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/MozOrientation>

------
wayneyeager
It casts a shadow too :)

